# Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3.



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Item # 8P0 862 534C 5PR *
Not available thru U.S. dealers. Europe brokers only.
To remove the card tray you'll need a tiny screwdriver (eye glass repair kit).
*REMOVING THE TRAY:*
The right side is easy. You press down on the tab with a flat head and it will release. Once you start to pull on the tray you will see and feel that the right side is released.
The left side is stubborn. You need an eye-glass-repair kit flat head screwdriver for this side. I was trying to remove the left side with the regular flat head that removed the right side, and it did not work. 
Once you get the second tab figured out, you're done. Push down on these two tabs. Then pull the tray out.








You can see what you're dealing with in this picture: (tabs)








The unit that I bought, has a power hookupin the rear. I guess it's for the LED? Or maybe it's to heat/cool!!!!








This power hookup is not on the card tray. So surely this item cost me a bit more that it should have. I don't see an unused harness back there in my U.S. car. I will do some more exploring when it's at home in the garage. Maybe, there is another U.S. item number, but I doubt it!
















Now this is not a save-your-life cupholder... However, I think this would help a few people out as either a cell phone holder, or an IPOD holder? As you can see, it's expandable for different size cups...








It should run between $30-35 American.
According to MikeSS (thanks)... If you have the Symphony II or a Nav+, the cupholder won't fit because there's not enough room behind it below the double-DIN cage.
Finished look is idential to the card tray but of course you now have a cup holder icon.








If you're interested in modifying your card tray to hold a V1 radar display here are the dimensions.
Width:








Length is just over 4 1/14":









edit: (have since added the following b/c many are having issues with the left side tab...
4 for 4 having problems with the left side tab. I really don't know what to say. If you look at this pic, it appears the left side tabs may all be defective. It sits up way too high. Maybe you need to get up higher with something like a hook, that is arched and can get up and in, and then down.
left side, sits up too high (defective), making it difficult to release:








right side sits like it should and is easier:
















I don't think U.S. cars are ready with a plug for the cup holder LED harness. Therefore, I had to wire the light which illuminates the cup holder symbol myself. 
















_Modified by RyanA3 at 10:35 PM 2/16/2006_


_Modified by RyanA3 at 11:07 PM 2/17/2006_


----------



## jeru (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*

Thank you, that card holder is useless for me.
How much did it cost?


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

I guess install was a snap.
Where did u get it? vagparts.com?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (jeru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeru* »_Thank you, that card holder is useless for me.
How much did it cost?

Your welcome, and good question. I ordered a ton of stuff so I can't quote you an exact price. But I figure $30-35 American. +shipping/brok. Try to get a few things at once, to make it worth your while. Blind spot mirrors. Radio plate. Amber turns, etc.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_I guess install was a snap.
Where did u get it? vagparts.com?

yes and yes.
once I had the tiny screwdriver it took 10 seconds.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

lets make clear that the cupholder wont fit in cars with nav. that is all.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

are you going to install the radio face plate soon? if you do please post pictures, i really want an aftermarket radio but the looks...


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_lets make clear that the cupholder wont fit in cars with nav. that is all.


why not?







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*

Thanks, Rye. Added to the DIY sticky.







*sparx*


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_why not?







*sparx*

because the cupholder is deeper than the cardholder .. wont fit if placed at the bottom of the double-din under the nav as opposed to on top of the single-din (not nav)
in summary, it wont fit because it is too big


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (a3lad)*

Nice job Ryan, that would come in more handy than the chicklet drawer. nice post.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_an aftermarket radio but the looks...
















You are being kind. Not sure I could bear to do that to an Audi interior


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_You are being kind. Not sure I could bear to do that to an Audi interior

Haha, you don't like it eh?!








Different strokes for diff folks I guess. I like to crank it! And clarity and imaging is more important than keeping the 'FACTORY THEME'...
It looks great at night b/c the colors match up pretty well...








I was using the chrome face plate until an OEM plate was available. Which just came in. Will advise once I get it installed.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Good job Ryan. Please give me some more detail on how to remove the drawer. None of my mycro screwdrivers will do it. I think I can get the right side out, but when trying to do the left, it is too hard, and working in that tight space always clicks the right side back in.
I am trying to press down on the steel clips. Correct? The tip doesn't go in far enough, there seems to be a step in that clip. 
Maybe a sharper image of the clips would help, so I know what to go for.
Is it length of screwdriver that is critical, or size of tip? I'm trying to understand what to do with it.


_Modified by Nuvolari at 9:44 PM 2/14/2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
because the cupholder is deeper than the cardholder .. wont fit if placed at the bottom of the double-din under the nav as opposed to on top of the single-din (not nav)
in summary, it wont fit because it is too big











What about Bose systems without Nav? That's a double-DIN as well, and the drawer is below the radio.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
What about Bose systems without Nav? That's a double-DIN as well, and the drawer is below the radio.

Already mentioned twice that it doesn't work for double-dins because of the lack of room.
Dave


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Already mentioned twice that it doesn't work for double-dins because of the lack of room.
Dave

Sorry that I can't mindread yet. Further up it only mentions "with NAV".


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Great post Ryan! 
More info on getting the card tray out would be helpful... although I'm not sure there is more to say.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

editted the original post and added more info on removing the tray. look up.


_Modified by RyanA3 at 8:59 AM 2/15/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
because the cupholder is deeper than the cardholder .. wont fit if placed at the bottom of the double-din under the nav as opposed to on top of the single-din (not nav)
in summary, it wont fit because it is too big











good to know... in deeper, you mean how deep it goes into the dash when closed?
thanks







*sparx*


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
Is it length of screwdriver that is critical, or size of tip? I'm trying to understand what to do with it.



Damn, you sound just like my wife


----------



## fathomit (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*

Sweet. The A3 centre consol cup holders blow for us North Americans who drink more than just Evian. Also, looks perfect to double as my iPod holder. Thanks for posting this, I never would have though to inquire about the existance of this part.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (fathomit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fathomit* »_Sweet. The A3 centre consol cup holders blow for us North Americans who drink more than just Evian. Also, looks perfect to double as my iPod holder. Thanks for posting this, I never would have though to inquire about the existance of this part.









Welcome. It's just a shame the Europeans have endless ways to customize their cars and we have to have the parts shipped over the pond b/c AoA can't get euro-spec items shipped with the containers of stuff that they DO sell.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (fathomit)*

it's time to start a groupbuy!!!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

I agree...a group buy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Baris, are you reading this? You are the MASTER of GBs


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*

Ryan,
I am now officially fed up. I can't get the thing out.
I see the two wedges. I see them moving when I push down on them with the screwdriver. The drawer case does not budge.
Did you push down on the wedges, or push your screwdriver forward and in? My screwdriver is too sharp at the tip to slide in.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_Ryan,
I am now officially fed up. I can't get the thing out.
I see the two wedges. I see them moving when I push down on them with the screwdriver. The drawer case does not budge.
Did you push down on the wedges, or push your screwdriver forward and in? My screwdriver is too sharp at the tip to slide in. 

You sound like me before I grabbed the eyeglasskit. I used a tiny, tiny, tiny sharp flat head. Insert, at the top of the hole (







) and then down. Are you at least getting the right side tab released?


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
You sound like me before I grabbed the eyeglasskit. I used a tiny, tiny, tiny sharp flat head. Insert, at the top of the hole (







) and then down. Are you at least getting the right side tab released?

That's what I'm doing. 
How can I be sure about releasing the right one? I think I hear a metallic click, as if a spring snapped in, and the drawer comes out a wee bit on that end. I very well succeed each time to insert the small flat heat toward the left tab, I can see it moving down when I push, but when I then pull the drawer, it won't budge a hair. Damned Audi quality!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (Nuvolari)*

4 for 4 having problems with the left side tab. I really don't know what to say. If you look at this pic, it appears the left side tabs may all be defective. It sits up way too high. Maybe you need to get up higher with something like a hook, that is arched and can get up and in, and then down.
left side, sits up too high (defective), making it difficult to release:








right side sits like it should and is easier:


















_Modified by RyanA3 at 7:03 PM 2/15/2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks, this helps. Now I know what I'm up against. I didn't know the tabs have a square edge, I thought they are kind of rounded. So I need to see how I can push it down further. That's all. I'll build a tool.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Thanks Ryan,
THose last pics definitely explain what we're up against. It does look like we need some kind of hook tool. Was thinking maybe the head of nail if I can fit it thru the gap.
I realize now, I was just wedging my tiny screwdriver in place instead of pushing that thing down.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

Yup, you can see that I was prying down on the rear of the tray for a looooong time. I found the tray and realized why, sorry I didn't post that earlier.
no prying is needed, it's all location. once you get above the tab, it's quick and easy.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

If you still have trouble, try removing the entire dash and front interior like this:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Just a thought... You could try using two jewelers screw drivers. Stick one in and pry down tab. Stick other one in next to it and pry tab down further.


----------



## A3inAZ (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_If you still have trouble, try removing the entire dash and front interior like this:









lmao


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

After building ever so many unsuccessful tools (out of coat hanger wire--I ran out of chrome-vanadium steel) I decided I want to have a drawer installed there for my small items. I discovered that the stock drawer is perfect for my needs. What a coincidence!


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Card Tray*

Finally got it out.
Key to it is doing right on the first try. You have to use small screwdrivers (jewelers, precision...) and with the tray popped open, angle the blade up so that it is over top of the release tang and apply downward pressure to that tang. 
It's very easy to go in under that tang and actually wedge it up higher, making it even harder to remove.
Once those clips are released, you still have to remove the faceplate by carefully pulling on it.
















I have the NAV 2DIN setup and this is the tray removed - OEM part number: 8P0 941 561 D. 
Don't know the size of the Euro drink tray, but I can't believe it's longer than that.








PeteA3 had a great idea mounting the V1 remote display in the old card tray slot and it fits snugly (might need minimal sanding for perfect, no bowing fit). Only trouble is going to be the depth of the remote display unit. It bangs into a mounting tab for the removed card tray. A dremel should be able to remove it. Will take pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats! I used to be good at such stuff but I guess I'm getting old.
Can you confirm that the case for the drawer is enclosed? It looks like it. I was just wondering how some people can claim that they lost coins down into the console.
Just in case I get the itch, when you said 'faceplate has to be removed'--does that mean you have to remove it before you can pull out the drawer assembly? 
Oh, and Ryan, you need a better camera


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Catch 22....
1. The faceplate comes off easier after you've released the tray.
2. Tray comes out easier with faceplate removed, but it may be a pain getting faceplate off.
Removing the faceplate first will drastically simplify the tray removal process.
It will give you easy access to the tangs.
The tray, once released, will slide forward a bit until it smacks into the back of the faceplate.
I pulled harder on the now loose tray to help me start removing the faceplate.
I'm never comfortable yanking off these kind of faceplates, but this one has the typical metal clamps that just pop off with steady, smart pulls.
There is some flexion at the top of the case. I could see in a rare case where a skinny coin could get wedged, but not sure if I could see it falling through. It would have to happen during closure of the tray, because once closed, it is pretty well sealed.


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_*Item # 8P0 035 459 5PR *
The unit that I bought, has a power hookupin the rear. I guess it's for the LED? Or maybe it's to heat/cool!!!!









_Modified by RyanA3 at 7:11 PM 2/15/2006_

Yes, the power hook up is for the LED. The Symbol on the front is illuminated. If your card holder symbol wasn´t illuminated (in Europe it would be part of the inner lighting package) you should be able to take the power from the ESP button illumination.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (H-ManZX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H-ManZX* »_Yes, the power hook up is for the LED. The Symbol on the front is illuminated. If your card holder symbol wasn´t illuminated (in Europe it would be part of the inner lighting package) you should be able to take the power from the ESP button illumination.

Thanks, I was kidding about it being able to provide heating/cooling. Besides, it's right in front of the vent, so coffee stays warm in the winter, and your water or gatorade stays cool in the summer!
Anyhow, I think we need #14 here in this diagram to provide lighting for the icon (cupholder symbol).


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*

BTW, nice job Jim with the V1 display experiment. It's a great idea, and may mean my cupholder will be for sale once day


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*

@RyanA3: I know you were kidding about the heating







. Just wanted to confirm that the symbol can be illuminated (both, on the drawer and cup holder).
To me, #14 looks like the illumination of the space underneath the A/C (in front of the shifter/ashtray). As far as I remember there always is a LED in the cup holder and it just has to be hooked up.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (H-ManZX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H-ManZX* »_To me, #14 looks like the illumination of the space underneath the A/C (in front of the shifter/ashtray). As far as I remember there always is a LED in the cup holder and it just has to be hooked up.

so you think it's in there, tied up and hidden maybe. ?!


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (RyanA3)*

I looked up this topic in a German forum. Everybody said that all cup holders sold as replacement parts do have the led. There is one without the LED but it´s only put in when you order the cup holder from the factory and don´t order the inner lighting package.
The part number for the replacement part should be 8P0 865 234 C 5PR as it is also shown in your pic from ETKA.
To get it illuminated you can take the power from the ESP button (cables nr. 1 & 3). This is an advice copied from the forum. I haven´t tried this (since I do have the LED already) myself.
Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Card holder removed. Cup holder installed. DIY. A3. (H-ManZX)*

added to first page: cup holder symbol illuminated.
I don't think U.S. cars are ready with a plug for the cup holder LED harness. Therefore, I had to wire the light which illuminates the cup holder symbol myself.


----------



## raduga9 (Oct 22, 2005)

Amazing, sir. It will be great to see that V1 flush-mounted in there. 
BTW, Did you ever post a DIY on painting those vents? I think it's my favorite interior mod so far.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (raduga9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raduga9* »_Amazing, sir. It will be great to see that V1 flush-mounted in there. 
BTW, Did you ever post a DIY on painting those vents? I think it's my favorite interior mod so far. 

Thanks much. But hey, the vents are factory premium. Go get um, or trade up with someone else. good luck.


----------



## WallaWalla (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I was just wondering were can one get that OEM face plate that fits for audi A3. To make my self clearer, the face plate that looks like a one DIN for the hear unit.
WallaWalla


----------



## WallaWalla (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (WallaWalla)*

"Head unit" not "hear unit"
Am sorry
WallaWalla


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (WallaWalla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallaWalla* »_I was just wondering were can one get that OEM face plate that fits for audi A3. To make my self clearer, the face plate that looks like a one DIN for the hear unit.
WallaWalla

did i miss pics of the face plate? bump for more info on that


----------



## WallaWalla (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (GTI017)*

O dont worry i was just asking from the pictures that where put earlier under this topic where one was able to see the alpine Head Unit with a face plate. If am not wrong the owner of such picture said that he didn't get a single DIN face plate custom made because he found a OEM face plate which he put a picture of it. My question was were did he buy that single DIN OEM face plate.
Thanks anyways and if you want to post those pics you said, go right ahead.
WallaWalla


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (WallaWalla)*

try vagparts.com for the face plate. email them if they dont have it on the website.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I'm around. if anyone has any questions let me know. b/c I have NO idea what the few posts above^ mean. No habla.


_Modified by RyanA3 at 6:26 PM 5/1/2006_


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I'm around. if anyone has any questions let me know. b/c I have NO idea what the few posts above^ mean. No habla.

_Modified by RyanA3 at 6:26 PM 5/1/2006_

IM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WallaWalla (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ok let's see if I can explain my self a lil clearer.
This post is for RyanA3 or anyone that might know what am saying
Ryan on the post you posted 2/14/2006 at 8:49PM, you put a picture of an OEM face plate for the radio. I quote your exact words: "I was using the chrome face plate until an OEM plate was available. Which just came in. Will advise once I get it installed."
My question is: Where were you able to buy such OEM face plate? By how much?
I hope this is a lil clearer...
WallaWalla


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (WallaWalla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallaWalla* »_
Ryan on the post you posted 2/14/2006 at 8:49PM, you put a picture of an OEM face plate for the radio. I quote your exact words: "I was using the chrome face plate until an OEM plate was available. Which just came in. Will advise once I get it installed."
My question is: Where were you able to buy such OEM face plate? By how much?
I hope this is a lil clearer...
WallaWalla

I had a custom chrome plate installed for the aftermarket stereo until the oem aftermarket plate was available. both are single din.


----------



## WallaWalla (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

LOL ok my question is WHERE DID YOU BUY THE OEM AFTERMARKET FACE PLATE? WAS IT IN A WEBSITE, EBAY, A STORE???
WALLAWALLA


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (WallaWalla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallaWalla* »_LOL ok my question is WHERE DID YOU BUY THE OEM AFTERMARKET FACE PLATE? WAS IT IN A WEBSITE, EBAY, A STORE???
WALLAWALLA


http://www.dvagonline.com/viewtopic.php?t=344


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (GTI017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI017* »_IM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

didn't get it yet, PMS = private messaging sucks!


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I think we are talking about different things here... when i say "face plate" i mean a plate that slides over the head unit to hide/conceal it... like i had in my A6. 
Is this the kind of "face plate" you are talking about RyanA3?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (GTI017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI017* »_I think we are talking about different things here... when i say "face plate" i mean a plate that slides over the head unit to hide/conceal it... like i had in my A6. 
Is this the kind of "face plate" you are talking about RyanA3?

nope. never saw a plate like that for an A3, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## WallaWalla (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Am sorry for beeing so confusing but is the single din OEM that ryan was talking about earlier in this post. He said that he replaced it for the custom single din aluminum he had before.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (WallaWalla)*

i had the concert 2 stereo. i then had a single din head unit adaptor created to fit the alpine. then I found the oem adaptor, which is pic'd above.
am i being punked?


----------



## WallaWalla (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

JEJEJE no ma man, not at all. Am not really good at explaining my self. The OEM adaptor is what am asking for. Where did you buy that?
WallaWalla


----------



## jmatxu (Apr 21, 2006)

Is anybody who removed their tray and replaced it with a cupholder interested in helping my cause (to create a retractable dash mount iPod cradle out of an Apple iPod Dock and an Audi card tray) by parting with their disused card tray for a small amount of cash? PM me if interested, but only if the card tray is undamaged from the removal process. It's going back into an A3 dashboard when I finish the mod, and I'm too much of a pansy to do it to my original tray. I need a backup tray to perform surgery on.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jmatxu)*

I think I was going to keep mine, since I saw a guy use it for the suction cup for his palm navigator. you have a couple options.
I could send you mine, but you would have to send me yours once it's out. or you could get a quote on one. they are not expensive at all! my cup holder was around $20 I think and it has a lite icon!


----------



## jmatxu (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Do you know the Audi part number for the card tray? I'll see if vagparts.com can order one for me.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jmatxu)*

I don't but I'll try to get it.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (jmatxu)*

There are 2 versions.
Here's the part number for the double DIN NAV+ version of the card tray:
8P0 941 561 D
I pulled mine out temporarily in hopes of fitting the V1 remote display in there. It fits and looks good, but functionally it sucked. The remote display was too far out of your peripheral view to be helpful.


----------



## jmatxu (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks. I would assume that part number is probably the same as the Single-DIN version of the card tray. It seems like the problem originally was that the cup holder does not fit the Double-DIN dash due to clearance issues with the stereo. Ryan, when you get a chance, can you check your card tray part number and confirm or disconfirm that it is the same for the single versus the double din dash?
Thanks guys!


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anybody know the part number for the *illuminated *card tray?


_Modified by aeitingon at 8:51 AM 5-4-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jmatxu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmatxu* »_Thanks. I would assume that part number is probably the same as the Single-DIN version of the card tray. It seems like the problem originally was that the cup holder does not fit the Double-DIN dash due to clearance issues with the stereo. Ryan, when you get a chance, can you check your card tray part number and confirm or disconfirm that it is the same for the single versus the double din dash?
Thanks guys!

Single DIN 8P0 941 561G 5PR
double DIN 8P0 941 561E 5PR 

card tray


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Just tried this DIY and maybe I can give some pointers on taking out the tray. The faceplace can be removed by taking out the left most blank button. From the left corner, it then becomes possible to pull the faceplate out. With the faceplate removed, as RyanA3 mentions, the tray removal process is a snap!







You absolutely need a small eye-glass flat head to do this. I'm such a newbie at this stuff and I got it out the first try.








BTW, RyanA3, do you care to post a DIY for "getting power from the ESP button" to illuminate the cup-holder tray?


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (AZA3)*

The power plug for the cupholder illumination is exactly the same plug as the one for the ashtray. Im planning to order that plug from the dealer and just split the power from there or the esp button.


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Pwe312)*

I have an extra cup holder for sale if anyone is interested. Brand New, never used


----------

